# width interior doors-code?



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Exterior doors, utility room, elevator doors: 3°, bedroom: 2'-8", bath, 2'-4". That's it in MO.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

*R311.2 Egress door.* At least one egress door shall be provided for each _dwelling_ unit. The egress door shall be side-hinged, and shall provide a minimum clear width of 32 inches (813 mm) when measured between the face of the door and the stop, with the door open 90 degrees (1.57 rad). The minimum clear height of the door opening shall not be less than 78 inches (1981 mm) in height measured from the top of the threshold to the bottom of the stop. Other doors shall not be required to comply with these minimum dimensions. Egress doors shall be readily openable from inside the _dwelling_ without the use of a key or special knowledge or effort.

This may help.

Andy.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

canoes -

The codes are just the minimums to keep you out of jail.

When you want to move furniture, especially appliances and mattresses, you may think about just going with the code minimums and not being practical.

Dick


----------



## canoes (Sep 30, 2011)

So it sounds like if the main door to the outside is 32 and I have egress windows, the doors up to the stairs will not be a code violation even if they are smaller than I wanted.

We had to take furniture up the outside stairs even with the old wider doors due to sharp turn.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

canoes said:


> So it sounds like if the main door to the outside is 32 and I have egress windows, the doors up to the stairs will not be a code violation even if they are smaller than I wanted.


That is correct. Interior door width is not specified in the IRC code.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

canoes said:


> Is there a width for interior doors to meet code? In finishing the basement, it looks like the doors at the bottom of the stairs will be only 28" due to having to put sheetrock over the concrete next to the previous openings. There is an egress door and window.


All you have to do is call YOUR building department and tell them what you are doing and ask them. How come you haven't done that?


----------



## canoes (Sep 30, 2011)

_Quote: All you have to do is call YOUR building department and tell them what you are doing and ask them. How come you haven't done that? _

Because they are hard to reach-I've tried with other questions. It's a small county and the 2 guys are usually out doing inspections and I wanted to know before the doors go up.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

canoes said:


> Quote: All you have to do is call YOUR building department and tell them what you are doing and ask them. How come you haven't done that?
> 
> Because they are hard to reach-I've tried with other questions. It's a small county and the 2 guys are usually out doing inspections and I wanted to know before the doors go up.


You have no choice but to ask them before the doors go up because if you install the wrong doors...when they come to inspect it...you will have to rip them out.


----------



## Big Stud (Jul 3, 2011)

Personally ..... I put in the biggest doors possible regardless of where they are.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

locally a 2'4" door is the minimum allowed for a interior door which leads into a room though this size door is extremely rare to install now.. i run into them on renovations when only the slab is being replaced.. if we are stripping off walls to expose framing i will change the framing to be a minimum of 30" 

doors can be smaller than this but they are for closets, or double doors or bifolds which are taken apart and hung as a normal door only doubled


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Big Stud said:


> Personally ..... I put in the biggest doors possible regardless of where they are.


Exactly.


----------



## canoes (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I would have loved to have larger doors, but we would have needed to alter the stairs for that. Working with the previous layout has been a challenge for the doors and the bath.


----------

